# Monroe Depredation hunt



## Ol_Boy23 (Mar 1, 2018)

Got a call from the DWR offering some sort of depredation hunt they said it’s from Koosharem to Greenwich on the west side of highway 62 and about a mile up in to the BLM from all the hay fields below of course he said the hay fields are private but long story short I was just trying to get a little bit of insight on the area I’m from Ogden area and not real familiar with the area it’s a any legal weapon hunt that would start tomorrow any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Odds are you will meet with the DOW officer down in Koosharen where he will issue you the tag and give you the boundary. If you are lucky he will also give you the name of the landowners that are having the problems. If the landowner will let you there is some access to the back sides of the fields through their property if not you can access it out of Greenwich. 

Take a look at Google Earth, it isn't that large of a area. 

You will then go shoot yourself a doe and then go home.


----------



## Ol_Boy23 (Mar 1, 2018)

It’s for a bull elk permit but from what I was seeing it is a small unit do u think there would be a decent success rate or?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is good stuff. o-||

You don't seem to know how lucky you are. Usually, success rates are amazing because these are nuisance animals that won't leave the area. I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If they are giving out the permits, I'm assuming it is because they are having a problem with the bull elk on those fields. In that case, I would wager to bet that the success rate will be good.


----------



## Ol_Boy23 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thats what I was thinking I guess it will be worth a shot my only worry is getting onto the private fields now I guess I appreciate all the info I’m just from the Ogden area and not to familiar with the area like I said


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Please shoot them out of the fields so they go back into my hunt area where they belong.

Good luck.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For elk I would still contact the landowner, there is only one or two that is involved with farms there. 


The thing that I can't believe is that the DOW is offering a bull tag on a depredation hunt right before the seasons start.


----------



## Ol_Boy23 (Mar 1, 2018)

Critter I was shocked as well thought it was a scam at first lol said they were giving 5 tags out for basically the fields and the blm above the fields I’m still on the fence just because if there is no access to the private then it seems like u would be stuck I will have to look up land owners I have till the end of the day to call him back so it’s getting into crunch time


----------



## Ol_Boy23 (Mar 1, 2018)

He also said if it’s a 5 point or smaller they won’t take your limited entry points if it’s 6 point or bigger they would take them


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

you S.O.B. do you know how long I've been waiting to get one of those calls?!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know if I had that call, I'd be down in a heart beat! Take my LE points!! I don't care, I just got a Monroe tag.:mrgreen:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Ol_Boy23 said:


> ... my only worry is getting onto the private fields ...





Critter said:


> The thing that I can't believe is that the DOW is offering a bull tag on a depredation hunt right before the seasons start.





Ol_Boy23 said:


> I'm still on the fence just because if there is no access to the private then it seems like u would be stuck


It's obvious what's happening here. You've got a group of bulls that are in the fields and won't leave. The landowners have contacted the DWR and said "get them out or we will". The DWR is giving out tags to accomplish this before the landowner does it on their own. The landowner wants them gone! They aren't going to turn you away if you show up to shoot one!

This is a slam dunk!

I would immediately call and find out who the CO is for that area and talk with him. Find out what fields the elk are in, and who the owner is. I'd bet the CO will say "just show up and I'll show you where to go".


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I did a bull hunt on the San Juan 2 years ago on August 1 on private ground that they were causing problems in the fields. It is a slam dunk IF you aren’t a moron and don’t chase them out of the field before it’s light enough to see them. Me and my friend both killed ours right off the bat and the 3rd hunter that got called who was hunting another field, chased his off before he could even see what was in the field. Then he went to hunt the field we shot ours out of and the elk were completely nocturnal and wouldn’t be anywhere near the field when it was light enough to see. After 5 days, he didn’t kill one. Make sure you capitalize on the first few shots or it could turn into a pretty tough hunt. The dnr should give you maps on where you can hunt, the landowner will give you permission or there will be public land for you to hunt on that they are crossing through. They might even have the biologist take you around and show you and explain the scenario. That’s what they did with us on one hunt, another time they just gave us maps. These hunts are designed for success. They aren’t setting you up to fail. Make sure you go scout the area out the afternoon before so you can figure out their travel routes and plan your hunt accordingly. Get in place early, well before light and make sure your wind is good. You’ll be fine 

Oh and get ready for master hunter Doyle moss to throw a baby bitch fit because the dnr is allowing someone to kill HIS bulls before his clients had the opportunity to hunt on that unit. Once he caught wind 2 of his bulls on the San Juan were killed without his approval he was making all kinds of phone calls to the director and other people with authority telling them all about his opinion on the matter. And you’ll probably be called in for poaching before you get the horns back to your house. As long as you have you tag and paper work on you, you’ll be fine.


----------



## Mr California (Aug 7, 2018)

I to got this phone call. Been in California my whole life and only had Utah residency one year and I am so excited to hunt this prime area! I have heard so many great things! I hope you accepted the hunt. And good luck.


----------



## Ol_Boy23 (Mar 1, 2018)

We did best of luck to you Mr California!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’d happily go kill a rag horn or decent 5 point munching on hay in some farmer’s field and keep my elk points. 

It would be a pretty crappy thing for the landowners to demand depradation tags for their land and then not let anyone hunt them. I think you’ll be fine getting private access.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you look at Google Earth there really isn't that much private, just some good size hay fields. But the owners should allow you access through their property to hunt the fringes of it.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

40 years hunting in Utah and NEVER been called for a hunt how is it they chose who to call?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You have to sign up for it

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-i...ig-game/334-depredation-pool-application.html


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I know if I had that call, I'd be down in a heart beat! Take my LE points!! I don't care, I just got a Monroe tag.:mrgreen:


I don't think I would rate this hunt the same as having a "Monroe" tag but it should be a fun hunt.
Good luck to the hunters and if you have time while you are there get up top and see what it is all about.


----------



## Mr California (Aug 7, 2018)

Headed out last night the area looks good so far!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Mr California said:


> Headed out last night the area looks good so far!


Well, were you successful?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang I was hoping OL Boy was going to turn down the tag as I'm sure I was next on the list to be called.
About 4 years ago I put in for the depredation pool for the first time and within a couple months got a call for a mid winter cow hunt. I now put in every year right on time in July and haven't got a call again.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

muddydogs said:


> Dang I was hoping OL Boy was going to turn down the tag as I'm sure I was next on the list to be called.
> About 4 years ago I put in for the depredation pool for the first time and within a couple months got a call for a mid winter cow hunt. I now put in every year right on time in July and haven't got a call again.


I've been called the last 4 years in a row. My wife has only been called twice. It's all luck of the draw


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

sheepassassin said:


> I've been called the last 4 years in a row. My wife has only been called twice. It's all luck of the draw


I've put in for 10 years and never got a call. Sounds like you have a lot more luck than most.


----------



## Ol_Boy23 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for all the input guys came out successful a nice 5x


----------



## Ol_Boy23 (Mar 1, 2018)

5x5


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Congratulations man, I appreciate the update and the opportunity to live vicariously through you.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I want.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

In velvet, no less. That’s freaking awesome!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Alfalfa fed elk meat, man what good fortune! Congrats


----------



## Ol_Boy23 (Mar 1, 2018)

It will be excellent table fare it really is a blessing and we are truly happy with the opportunity to hunt that great land the only thing I can say now is I would give my left one to hunt the whole unit lol


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats - that’s awesome!


----------



## Ol_Boy23 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you I my best of luck is to Mr California


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Love it to see success and a photo! Congrats, and YES it would be great to hunt the entire unit.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats! that's awesom


----------

